# What will eat guppy fry, and not harm tetra's



## frostby (Sep 22, 2006)

My 55 is becoming a little too populated with guppy's, ideally I want only my neon's & black tetra's & oto's. Is there a common fish that will mix well with tetra's, but aggressive enough to have the guppy fry for lunch?


----------



## dipan (Dec 3, 2006)

frostby said:


> My 55 is becoming a little too populated with guppy's, ideally I want only my neon's & black tetra's & oto's. Is there a common fish that will mix well with tetra's, but aggressive enough to have the guppy fry for lunch?


Mollies like to eat livebearer fry ...


----------



## frostby (Sep 22, 2006)

Hummm, I was leaning away from introducing more highly breedable fish, but I suppose if I don't get any females.

Any other suggestions?

Are whiteclouds likely to eat guppy fry?


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

A few dwarf cichlids has done the trick for me.


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

A knife fish might eat them. I have 2 water scorpions, and they only eat 1/8 inch guppy fry, but won't touch my 1/2 inch platy juvenile.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Angelfish?


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Angelfish would go after the tetras as well, most likely. The dwarf cichlids, like Rams, sounds a good idea.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Do you have the tetras already and they aren't doing the trick? My black neons and rosy tetras go ape over anything that moves, and usually try to carry larger things around and play football until one can stuff it down the hatch.


----------



## awinslo (May 14, 2007)

I have the same problem, but my rams don't seem to be interested in the fry. How would one of the freshwater eels do?


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

Pack of female bettas? Not sure how they'd be with the tetras...


----------



## eon17 (Aug 30, 2007)

angelfish will be fine with neon tetra.Adult angels may eat young neons, but if they are both adults ro the angels are not adults it will be fine. Black neons will be fine.


----------



## Fish on Fire (Sep 18, 2007)

Black skirt tetras will eat them. Have you tried halfbeaks?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Killifishes will eat live bearer fry.. After all they are just basically dwarf pikes.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I say bettas. I bought one for my community tank just to eat them a while back ago and only a couple fry survive each time.


----------



## frostby (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. You've given me a lot to think about. I've never seen the ram's around here, so I've got maybe rosy tetra's and betta's to consider... maybe a molly? Angels get a little big, and my wife wouldn't find anything that looks like an eel/worm too appealing. Even if your suggestion wasn't taken thanks for the input, I had to google a few of them and learned a thing or two in the process.


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a few varieties of Tetras as well as Wag Platties in the tank w/ my Guppies and I can't get a Guppy fry to survive!
________
Live Sex Webshows


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

I put two blueberry botia's in my 55. They took care of my overpopulation of MTS and excess Guppy puppies as well. I wish the LFS would have told me they grow to 10 inches though. The guy said oh yeah they will stay small maybe 3 or 4 inches.


----------



## Riley (Jan 24, 2006)

Apistogrammas would do the trick too.....or any meat eating pleco.


----------



## frostby (Sep 22, 2006)

Will a smaller botia like a skunk botia eat fry... I do have a minor snail problem


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

a dwarf pike would be good to snatch up those little buggers. And their mouths are too small to mess with larger tetras. Very cool fish.


----------

